# IASCA Triple Point Event Coming to Denver



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Mile High Sound Designs will be hosting an IASCA Triple Point event in conjunction with Tuner Mayhem. Sunday, September 7, 2008.
Tuner Mayhem is held at Bendimere Speedway.

the event will be Sound Q, IDBL and Bass Boxing. The details are still being put together. I will try to update this forum but all current updates will be:here

We will have some spectator participation events as well to keep it fun for every one.


Stay Tuned for information

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice to know there are some SQ events coming closer to the west coast.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I will try to make that one


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

let me know if you need help judging since I will be one on saturday!


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Bob, 

We will be discussing judging for events this summer at the training this weekend

thanks,
Bryan


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

F the both of u. I guess F me and the AF too... F everyone... I quess I am just jealous of the event and the training... at least the DIY SQ croud is large where I am at... wait I think I just called myself fat?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey all you coloradans, speak up! there are plenty of events this year with much more to come. Everyone who owns or is associated with a smaller independent audio company decided to come together and throw a bunch of IASCA show for everyone this year with the emphasis on SQ. I know a bunch of your are interested so speak up.


----------



## Vorlon (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish to cure my SQ noobishness. Im actually reallllly excited to know I may not have to travel out of state for IASCA. I very much look forward to seeing you guys there ^_^


PS....when is your bbq Bobditts?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

glad to hear it bud. Im thinking a bbq might be in order for aug, sep, or even oct.


----------

